# Was shettles method and Chinese gender calendar right for you?



## hopefulfor1st

Both point to another boy for us- just wondering how many people found them to be accurate or not? 

Ta ladies and best of luck for those of you soon delivering!!


----------



## paintrider89

I did 3 different ones. 1girl 2boy. She's a girl


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

Mine was right. I was predicted a girl, and she's 100% girly


----------



## Mumtodogs

Mine said girl but the scan showed he is all boy!!!!


----------



## bumpin2012

Shettles, yes 

Chinese: depends on which site.


----------



## baileybubs

Yes for both. We weren't actually ttc at the time but I thought I had o'd on the Friday and we dtd on the Monday (plenty of time to be safe we thought lol!!) but I must have O'd a little later and dtd either on O day or day after. 
Chinese gender prediction all say boy too.


----------



## hardd2011

Chinese said girl.
Ultrasound was conflicting until I was 36+3 weeks and finally showed penis and balls.
He arrived certainly a boy after 8 days from finding out.


----------



## Jencocoa

Chinese chart was right with all three of mine.


----------



## ashleyg

Gender predictor was right for me!


----------



## katherinegrey

Chinese gender predictor varies from site to site, but the one that goes off your lunar age predicted my son right (but then, one of them had to!). Shettles worked for my son, as we dtd one day before ovulation, and got a boy. Curious to see if it works this time around, as both say girl this time.


----------

